# Feeding time!



## LauraMG (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been taking feeding time pictures the last few days and thought I'd share. It's my favorite time of day, especially when I hear the flies thrashing around!






My favorite subject











Spiky white death right here. It must suck being eaten from the backside first.















The giant horsefly eating machine


----------



## Rvernon (Aug 11, 2010)

What kind of mantises are these?


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 11, 2010)

miomantisguy said:


> What kind of mantises are these?


The first is an Indian Flower Mantis aka creobroter gemmatus aka Ironhide (my 4 year old son named him



)

The middle one is an orchid mantis aka hymenopus coronatus

The last one is a Chinese mantis aka tenodera sinensis aka Zorak


----------



## Precarious (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, now you're making me hungry...



Laura G said:


> It must suck being eaten from the backside first.


I wouldn't know, but it seems very considerate. Gives you time to write out your will or call your mom to say goodby. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2010)

haha, precarious u r a hoot! and the mantis in first two pics say " thanks mommy" :lol:


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I have a mandible fetish. I love watching the little flagellum flip around while they "whisper" and or ingest some foodies. hehe like little lips from the side and like funky fingers from the front.

Is that a brown collar on your Orchid? Does that really mean it's a boy? I think we will end up having to pair them up!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> I think I have a mandible fetish. I love watching the little flagellum flip around while they "whisper" and or ingest some foodies. hehe like little lips from the side and like funky fingers from the front.
> 
> Is that a brown collar on your Orchid? Does that really mean it's a boy? I think we will end up having to pair them up!


I have a total fetish with mandibles too so don't feel bad. My favorite shots are the ones where my Chinese's mouth looks open!

And I don't know about the sex of it. I'll have to more closely inspect while I read tomorrow because my mantids aren't at home, they're at my mom's since they sprayed my apt. today and the pictures I have are just not of all the right areas to tell. The article that guy was referring to said that brown line means boy though.We'll see! More to come!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 12, 2010)

I am a ninja for getting this picture without letting the fly out! 








One of the shield babies tackling a fly. I love all the water droplets











Just a little snack











This was like watching Jaws in miniature


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 16, 2010)

I think she bit off more than she could chew! I was amazed she actually took it and ate it! I just decided to wave it in front of her to see if she would take it. She got about halfway before she stopped eating it.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Laura G said:


> I think she bit off more than she could chew! I was amazed she actually took it and ate it! I just decided to wave it in front of her to see if she would take it. She got about halfway before she stopped eating it.


yeah thats like me eating half of a 220 pound cheeseburger! :huh:


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 16, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> yeah thats like me eating half of a 220 pound cheeseburger! :huh:


:drool: sounds like heaven....


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 21, 2010)

"Orchie" has settled in and is enjoying the flies quite a bit! She's so perty....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 21, 2010)

She is pretty, can u take another shot of that butt, so we can see what it is? oh, yea never mind, green stripe, must be a girl:lol: , rubbish, one cannot tell by the color of the stripe :tt2: Where do these tales come from? Phil, go ask the mantis goddess!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 21, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> She is pretty, can u take another shot of that butt, so we can see what it is? oh, yea never mind, green stripe, must be a girl:lol: , rubbish, one cannot tell by the color of the stripe :tt2: Where do these tales come from? Phil, go ask the mantis goddess!


It seems too simple!!! She's substantially larger than mine though, so that's all the proof I need! They're mantisplace siblings too


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 28, 2010)

One of the c. nebulosus babies was on my finger, so I offered a half stunned fly. It snatched the fly and began eating it right on my finger. Then I realized I was going to have to wait until it was done eating before I could do much about feeding the others....


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice Creos. They are fun little ones.

I'm going to have to offer my last one up in the classifieds soon to find it a mate.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 28, 2010)

Ghostie said:


> Nice Creos. They are fun little ones.
> 
> I'm going to have to offer my last one up in the classifieds soon to find it a mate.


I really do love the creobroters. I'm hooked on their quirky personalities! Orchie has quite a quirky attitude too.


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 28, 2010)

Man I'm hungry.

-Kevin


----------



## novaz (Aug 28, 2010)

Just tastes like chicken


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 28, 2010)

novaz said:


> Just tastes like chicken


Sometimes I think the shields think I'm feeding them black Angus steaks by the way they snatch up flies!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 30, 2010)

My pretty brown shield munching on a baby dubia. They LOVE




 these roaches!


----------

